# pre-wiring for Dish Network TV & Internet



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

jrepp44 said:


> I am pre-wiring a new home for Dish Network TV & Internet, and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) How many cables and what type of cable do I need to run from the Satellite dish location to the TV location?
> 2) Do the TV signal & Internet signal use the same cable? If yes then what do I do if the PC is in a different physical location from the TV?
> ...


1) coaxial rated for sat comms. RJ6 is usually OK for houses. 

2) I think Dish uses one box per device, but it's been a long while since I've used them. They will have a special splitter roof side for more devices. 

3) no idea on their current policies. Sorry. I like the connectors with the plastic push tab. Usually blue plastic. You side the cable in, there's a gel inside to prevent corrosion outdoors, and the push tab seals the cable tight using a special crimp tool. Not the cheapest. Some people get by without the tool. Indoors, The type that screw onto the outer jacket works OK. 

4) Sat comms are Sat comms. All providers have their satellites a few hundred KM above your head. Weather effects them all. If you can't get a hard wire connection to your house (cable, dsl, fiber, etc) you're up a creek. Have you tried a cell phone related company? (Probably expensive, but it's an option to some) 

5) N/A.



Cheers!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

supers05 said:


> All providers have their satellites a *few hundred KM* above your head.


35,786 km to be exact.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> 35,786 km to be exact.


Lol...... Off by a few....oops.... It's been a while since it's mattered. 

Cheers!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A dual LNB would take 2 coax + cable or antenna. I would home run 4 runs of coax, 2 ethernet and and a phone line to my primary TV area. What you do at the extra locations depends on your viewing habits.


----------

